# Unterschiedliche Farben 2 Monitore



## Seven (27. Juli 2011)

Moin,

heute ist mein zweiter Monitor gekommen. Das Problem ist nun das er ziemlich rotstichig ist (oder mein alter blaustichig  ich weiß es halt nicht). DIe Frage ist jetzt wie kann ich die Monitore kalibirieren so das die Farben "echt" wiedergeben werden? ODer zumindest so, dass der unterschied zwischen den beiden Monitoren nicht so extrem ist?

Monitor 1: LG FLatron W2242T
Monitor 2: BENQ GL2240M

Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Juli 2011)

Naja bei beiden Monitoren kannst du doch die Farbregler individuell anpassen, einfach ins Menü gehen und die richtigen Einträge raussuchen und rumprobieren. Notfalls ginge das sicherlich auch über den Grakatreiber - würde aber eher zu der "Hardware"-Lösung raten.


----------



## Seven (27. Juli 2011)

Wie kann ich die Monitore so kalibrieren, dass die Farben korrekt wiedergegeben werden?


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Juli 2011)

Wenns ordentlich gemacht werden soll dann wohl nur mit Messgerät und eigenem Farbmanagement, siehe auch hier: Einführung in die Monitorkalibrierung und -profilierung

Ich habs per Ausdruck und Augenmaß gemacht, jeder Profi würde mich dafür hängen lassen, aber mir reicht es so. Habe nicht allzu viel mit professioneller Bildbearbeitung und Co. am Hut.


----------



## Seven (27. Juli 2011)

Gut dann werde ich das auch einfach so machen, ich bearbeite ja schließlich keine Bilder oder so was. 

Danke!


----------



## broesel88 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich kann dir noch das gute alte Tool Everest bzw. den Nachfolger AIDA64 empfehlen. Das hat eine "Monitor Diagnose" Funktion. Die hat einen Haufen Test-Screens (schätze ca. 30) mit Hinweisen, so dass man eine recht vernünftige Grundeinstellung hinbekommt. Einfach die Trial-Version der Ultimate- bzw. Extreme-Edition runterladen. Bei Everest ist die Funktion dann oben im Menü unter Werkzeuge versteckt, zu AIDA64 kann ichs dir leider nicht sagen.

Edit: Was mir noch einfällt:
Du kannst auch auf prad.de nachschauen, ob es einen Testbericht zu deinem Monitor gibt. Dort wird auch immer versucht die Farben möglichst korrekt einzustellen, die entsprechenden Werte stehen dann im Testbericht.


----------

